# Macbook screen flicker, red, green pixels



## Ancient Wisdom (Nov 12, 2008)

*Macbook Pro 17" (mid 2010 model)*

Sudden screen flicker where red/green pixels appear to be substituting for some though not all grey areas on display.

I suspect malware as this occurred immediately following an email send to a government contractor. I sent from gmail and it parsed the delivery into 14 separate email fragments. That has not happened before or since. I have only sent one email to this particular address and it was following that mail send that I noticed a series of suspicious events such as time and date on machine where jacked, the screen changed to smears of purple/red and fluorescent green, in addition to a couple other matters I have since forgotten. 

I would like to scan this machine. I have not used any type of virus detection or other similar software for the 2 yrs I have been running this macbook. (a delightful machine after using windows since the inception of PCs, nearly 30 yrs!) Please advise.

32 nm dual-core 2.8 GHz Intel "Core i7" I7-640M (Arrandale) processor, 256k L2 cache / core and 3 MB shared L3 cache. "Turbo Boost" - "automatically boosts the processor speed based on workload" -- and "Hyper Threading" to four "virtual cores" or "threads."
8 GB of 1066 MHz DDR3 SDRAM (PC3-8500) 2 x 4 GB 
500 GB Serial ATA (5400 RPM) hard drive
8X DL "SuperDrive
dual graphics processors -- 
1)NVIDIA GeForce GT 330M with 512 MB of dedicated GDDR3 memory
2) Intel HD Graphics with 256 MB of RAM shared with the systemt
Mac OS X automatically switches between for better graphics performance and battery life
LED-backlit 17.0" widescreen TFT active-matrix antiglare display (1920x1200 native resolution)
AirPort Extreme (802.11a/b/g/n)
Bluetooth 2.1+EDR
Gigabit Ethernet
Firewire "800" port
3 x USB 2.0 ports
optical digital/analog audio in/out 
"Mini DisplayPort" that supports external display at 2560x1600 ExpressCard/34 slot. I
[NO SD card slot]
"Unibody" aluminum case design
OS 10.6.8

Gratefully,
Ancient Wisdom
:facepalm:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You are having graphics problems. I believe your MacBook is from an era of know issues with the dual GPU setup. Is your Mac up to date on all OS and firmware?


----------

